# Richards Bay Vaping!



## Rooigevaar (12/6/18)

Are you in Richards Bay or passing by, come for a visit at The Wiener Vape Shop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (12/6/18)

Wow that shop looks real classy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (12/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Wow that shop looks real classy!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Silver (18/6/18)

Nice to see @Rooigevaar 
All the best with the shop!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/6/18)

Nice @Rooigevaar 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (18/6/18)

Looks like an awesome shop.. Wow i need to make a turn in Richards Bay then. LOL

Well done @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

